# RdB watches, handcrafted from Italy



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello, I'm Guido from RdB watches.

We have projected and realize a unique wrist watch starting from a hex nut and its screw.

I hope you'll enjoy and your comments on it will be welcome.

M24 is the name of the watch. Built on demand in Italy.

It has a swiss ETA movement, the case is 36mm.

Some pictures here, have a nice evening!


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

may be this should be in the kick-starter section , while it may not be a kick-starter project it may be a better place for a intro ?

Well , that's different to my eyes, they are what you call lugs  , white dial / bracelet would be my choice ,

so questions,

how long is the build time from order, what kind of price point aree the pieces?

deano


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks for the response Deano.

Good choice...I personally wear an M24 in white dial....note that that is a test dial....the definitive version is shown in the picture with the boxes watches.

I'm a newbie here, what is the kick-starter section about?

is there a private message function on this forum so that I can post You some information?

Thanks


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

RdBwatches said:


> Thanks for the response Deano.
> 
> Good choice...I personally wear an M24 in white dial....note that that is a test dial....the definitive version is shown in the picture with the boxes watches.
> 
> ...


 The PM facility requires you to have 50 posts so you can not use it yet.

The kickstarter section was started so that people could promote their watches but there is also a section for headed `official watch makers forum' .

It is generally considered bad manners to join the forum and immediately post about watches that you are trying to sell rather than contacting the forum owner @Royand asking permission. Yoy may find that this thread gets moved.

As for the watch, it looks good and a bit different but 36mm is way too small for me as even 40mm is at my lower limit. Price point and build time will be important and probably best to post this information on the forum than send individual pms.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes, please contact the Forum owner Roy before seeking free advertising, and then you may go far

If you don't you may just go.

The introduction section is more about you, and how you got addicted to watches. What you have already, what you want etc. Not for advertising


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion, i will contact Roy then. :thumbsup:

I hope I will be authorized by him to continue to show You our watch and its story in the correct section, and receive your comments.

thanks!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

What's the movement? What's teh case material? What type of lume? Do you regulate them prior to shipment? What's your warranty period? Does it transfer to second owners?

Please don't just say Swiss ETA mvement. We know where ETA makes their ebauches. There is watch expertise here that probably far exceeds your own, so be aware of the audience you're speaking to.


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks to Roy for moving the thread here.

I will start from the beginning.

The idea of creating a watch from a nut and its screw goes back to the late 90s.

After many years full of issues and second yhougths, the watch is finally here!

What make this toy unique is its case, wich is split in an external case and an internal one.

The external is derived from the m24 (36mm) hexagonal nut, the internal (wich holds the caliber) comes from the head of the relative screw.

This below is a maquette showing the evolution of the external case:










Here instead the pieces composing the whole case:










(sorry I have to write at bets due to lack of time)


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

So, one of the biggest issues when you're trying to build a case from the head of a screw.....is the lack of space.

the cal ETA 2671 was chosen for its compact size.

the lugs was another big trouble. They're machined on 8 axle lathe and anchored to the case.

the basic material for the M24 is stainless steel AISI 304 and alumec 89 for some details.

as an option, we can use different materials (titanium, copper, bronze...) and the customer is free to provide us a hex nut and screw to be transformed.

We have 3 different dial colours: white, blue and black.

Notice that, on demand, it is possible to build a M27 model (41 mm).

warranty is 2 year long.

Some pictures in the next post.


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

The M24 Baleno (wich means " a blink of an eye" in English) (ref. 5005A/B)

These below shows a "series 0" model, with test dial:



















The definitive dial is shown below (sorry for the bad pic):


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

I do actually quite like that, good effort, would be nice to have a rotating bezel and also the 3 and 9 numbers on there, possibly date also . Is it waterproof?

I would want it in the larger size though 40mm +


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks Hussle for your opinion.

The bazel has a big role in the assembly of this watch...so it is fixed here but never say never.

About the date, there is a predisposition for that on the dial and maybe the beta series will have it.

The watch is waterproof (tested 5 atm), but obviously this is not a diver.

It is a handcrafted watch, that's the name of the game.

See below a M24 model worn on the wrist...this is a 36 mm, a 41mm case (the M27) is available as an option.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi, it looks pretty good, but isn't it a problem that the Victoria inox, which has been a huge success, has already done something similar and has been available for nearly 3-years?


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

Hmmmm it is pretty similar. The Victorinox is not made from a giant nut though is it?

Guido, did you have a price in mind for these watches?


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Caller. said:


> Hi, it looks pretty good, but isn't it a problem that the Victoria inox, which has been a huge success, has already done something similar and has been available for nearly 3-years?


 Hi Caller,

i strongly doubt that Victorinox is made out of an nut....

Looks like a whole peace of steel to me.

and also quite cheap.

But I have to admit that visually it is the most similar thing to the M24 I've ever seen. 



Hussle said:


> Hmmmm it is pretty similar. The Victorinox is not made from a giant nut though is it?
> 
> Guido, did you have a price in mind for these watches?


 Hi Hussle,

we've already sold a couple of M24s here in Italy.

the M24 with bracelet is priced around 2.800,00 euros.


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

Wow 2800! That's quite a high price for a new brand even with the unique manufacturing, I was fairly interested until then. Best wishes for the future.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

RdBwatches said:


> the M24 with bracelet is priced around 2.800,00 euros.


 :swoon:

Sorry mate, but at 2800 Euros I think your project is doomed from the start. Shame because the concept is good, and it's nice to see something a bit different, design-wise. However, I'm afraid nobody in their right mind would spend that amount of money on it. Especially after looking at the Victorinox, which looks better in every department, and is a well established brand. Actually, that Victorinox looks awesome, and I want one! :laughing2dw:

Well, you did say our comments would be welcome :biggrin:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

That is one FUGLY watch!!! Next....


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

martinzx said:


> That is on FUGLY watch!!! Next....


 Blimey, now I wish I hadn't bothered being so kind with my comments! :laughing2dw:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

RdBwatches said:


> i strongly doubt that Victorinox is made out of an nut....
> 
> Looks like a whole peace of steel to me.
> 
> ...


 No, of course it's not made from a nut, but it looks like one. I wouldn't say the inox is cheap - it's actually amazing value - have you seen the testing they do on these watches? It's quite amazing what they are put through.






That's one of 130, sometimes quite crazy tests.

Full list here.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=victorinox+inox+testing

Personally, I'm not sure how much allure a watch manufactured from a single nut will have, especially with an inexpensive generic ETA movement at it's core and at the price you are charging? But good luck anyway.


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Well....no problem.

I accept your slating.

It's not easy to show quality and all the work behind machining with some pics.

Visiting our assembly workshop in Como would be much more instructive.

What I do not accept is how someone deal lightly with it, without knowing how many efforts, including economic, we have done to have the M24 here today.

Comparing it to a quartz, mass-headed watch you can find on amazon for 200 bucks...

:huh:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Well it wasn't really a slating, just pointing out a few factors you're gong to have to contend with.

I'm sure you have put in a lot of effort and hard work to get to where you are and as I said, I wish you well. But at the price you are charging (£2476) there are many other watches that grab my attention more, not least a brand new Omega SMP, which I can pick up for less than the price of your watch.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

When you request feedback or opinions, you should strap in, put on your mask, and prepare for the best and the worst that people may offer. Remember it's not personal (or oughtn't be). If you try to defend or joust with the feedback you receive, then you've lost your cool. Keep your hair on and accept and record all the feedback you get, with grace.

If you can't do that, stop trawling through watch forums trying to get interest or critique.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

It's been interesting reading this thread and I wish you all the best in your venture, but in my mind the biggest problem you have is price, I know your watch is automatic and the I.N.O.X mentioned earlier is quartz but yours is still six times the price of the I.N.O.X (and that is the price on Victorinox's website so can probably be had cheaper)

Most of your customers will not be watch enthusiasts I would presume (there just aren't that many of us to keep a business afloat) so your customers will probably be motivated by either A) Aesthetics or B) Brand status,and then also price obviously. The problem you have in my mind is that at the price point you are talking about potential customers will see the Victorinox at a much much lower price and be tempted towards that instead of yours. if the potential customer is more brand led than price led you still have the problem of being an unknown as you are new so they are likely again to be tempted towards a bigger (known) brand name. This problem will be compounded by your pricing as it isn't the sort of figure people would be willing to take a chance on (if it was a couple of hundred pounds they might)

Having said all that if you can get pricing, advertising etc all sorted I wish you all the best :thumbsup:


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks guys :yes:

Well, we really do not want to compete with big brands....it is a handmade watch with all its pros and cons.

for sure its main peculiarity is not the movement, but how it is machined and what material is obtained from.

M24 audience is a fan of mechanics, even before clockwork.

Ok price is unpopular, but how much would you be willing to pay in the U.K. for a handmade watch, build on demand, like this?


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

I understand the effort that has gone into the watch, but to you it will hold more value as you designed/invented it and it's your baby that you don't want to sell off 'cheap'. For your customers it's a nice, unusual watch, but unheard of and expensive.

I don't think it should be built on demand, I think you should make a fair few and then sell them. There is no need to build on demand, people want things faster these days so they just want to click and buy and get it delivered in a few days. The retail price must in some way mirror the cost price as you don't yet have a recognisable, desired brand. That has to be built up over many years.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I do like it but certainly not enough to pay around £ 2,500


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Can I just ask the lug size as it seems the bracelet does not fit up to the lugs?


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello Roy,

lugs are around 10 mm in length. You're rigth on the bracelet, but in the pics above you see a test series of the M24.

That problem has been solved in the Alpha series.

We have now a certain number of ready to sell watches, in blue/black and White dial option. Professional pics will follow.

We have also had a brainstorm about the price, and we have fixed a retail price of around 900GBP for the M24.

Thanks Roy and thank you all for your suggestions.

The site is on-line here www.rdbwatches.net , for more info.


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

That seems like a more sensible price.

I think you need to improve the contrast of the text on your site, make the writing darker as it's not the easiest to read.

Looking a lot better though and the watches look nice, the white dial one looks the best to me.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Roy said:


> Can I just ask the lug size as it seems the bracelet does not fit up to the lugs?


 I was wondering the lug _width_…?


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Lug width 20mm


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

36 mm vs 38 mm

%5Burl=https://postimg.org/image/jmm4d5iej/%5D%5Bimg%5Dhttps://s1.postimg.org/8zsb7qa9b/IMG_8848.jpg%5B/img%5D%5B/url%5D


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

http://a63.tinypic.com/14cr3og.jpg


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

Nothing there RdB.


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Sorry

a 38mm vs 36mm compare

http://imageshack.com/a/img922/313/OLVBd8.jpg


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

RdBwatches said:


> i strongly doubt that Victorinox is made out of an nut....
> 
> Looks like a whole peace of steel to me.


 I like the look of your watch and a 41mm one sounds great but the problem I would have is with the cost. I can appreciate that it may cost more to make each watch from a nut but does that produce a better case than one made out of steel?

We had someone trying to convince us that the cost of their watch was justified because they were just starting out and did not have the buying power of established companies but if the end result looks very similar and have virtually the same specifications as a watch at half the price then the start-up guy has a problem.



RdBwatches said:


> Ok price is unpopular, but how much would you be willing to pay in the U.K. for a handmade watch, build on demand, like this?


 We are really talking about a handmade case rather than a handmade watch. Build on demand just means I have to wait longer than if you build for stock unless there are many variations of dial, hands, movement etc to choose from. A total handmade watch such as from Roger Smith would cost tens of thousands and apparently there can be a four year waiting list.


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi Richy

As I told a couple of posts before the retail price has been fixed around 900 gbp and as have 5 watches sold to be delivered in September we do not have a problem of "finding the right price" :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Know what, I really like it and as an engineer I can fully appreciate the work involved in hand producing these cases. Most cases are spewed out of milling machines or even worse, pressed.

The price point is now, I feel, just about right, even though it seems high, there is a lot of craftsmanship in this. Someone asked if the nut would be better than a steel case -well - er actually a nut IS steel and some of them are very high grade stainless, but I won't bore you with all that.

The victorinox comparison, is that not a round case with a hex bezel? This is an entirely Hex case, never seen that before. (But that doesn't mean they aren't out there).

I'm, liking it and I am seriously tempted.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I really like the watch, it's also nice to see someone manufacturing watches at 36mm.

have you considered anodising the cases? I think a PVD casing and a military style dial would look fantastic


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi there,

thank you all for your post and I'm pleased that Biker find the point.

i attach some pics of a already assembled watch we have here in these days.










Assembled for testing, case and bracelet are the definitive ones, only dial is a test piece.

Of course it has not all the engravings on the case yet.





































It is ready to be sold after the last finishings at a very special price. (Dial colour can be changed).

this is the final dial:










Is someone interested?


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes! Me.

Message sent


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

sparrow said:


> I really like the watch, it's also nice to see someone manufacturing watches at 36mm.
> 
> have you considered anodising the cases? I think a PVD casing and a military style dial would look fantastic


 Hi sparrow,

nice suggestion.

A client of RdB asked for a M24 with normal mirror finished case, but with some frosted details (bezel, lugs, back case).

we will do that. This is what "craftsmanship" means.

We will be even more happy when someone will ask for a titanium case. Or a brass one.


----------



## carlon1 (Jul 19, 2017)

the watch do look so good, price is to high for a non brand name. to bigger , also the brand is to long to pronounce.. I dont think that is handcrafted in italy , maybe you order from a factory and put made in italy. Is not a quality that italy brigs on watches


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Ha ha nice try. :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

carlon1 said:


> the watch do look so good, price is to high for a non brand name. to bigger , also the brand is to long to pronounce.. I dont think that is handcrafted in italy , maybe you order from a factory and put made in italy. Is not a quality that italy brigs on watches


 Utter pish!


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

carlon1 said:


> the watch do look so good, price is to high for a non brand name. to bigger , also the brand is to long to pronounce.. I dont think that is handcrafted in italy , maybe you order from a factory and put made in italy. Is not a quality that italy brigs on watches


 RdB came here and asked our opinions and has actually acted on them if you read the full thread, they produce what looks to be a very nice watch now and it will be interesting to see a review on that watch.

You can't come on a forum and start saying how bad another brand is when it's plain to see you have just brought out a similar shape watch, that looks inferior. You have absolutely no proof to the comments you made and it's clear you are trying to damage his reputation in hope of improving yours. It didn't work, off you go now.


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks Hussle.

if you come to Italy I will be glad to offer you a good "aperitivo" on Como lake banks....and show you our workshops and how the case is built.

on the other side, I think you will be forced to catch a flight to internal China, hoping they know where their cases are produced...


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Yeah, buy the Cgenstone then :thumbsup:


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi!

We're almost ready with the official pictures!

I will post them next week.

See below a teaser of the M24 booklet and our home-made straps, with nice hexagonal shaped tip.


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Well done sir! Any orders yet?


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

relaxer7 said:


> Well done sir! Any orders yet?


 Thanks. :notworthy:

8 watches to be delivered from September 15th. We're in assembly phase now.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

relaxer7 said:


> Well done sir! Any orders yet?


 Yep!


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

A little test with our Siena home-made strap on a test M24 Baleno







My wrist is around 16 cm.


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

Looking really nice! Well done!


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks Sir :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Looking good, if you wish to send me a free sample in return for all the free exposure you have had then please PM me for the delivery address


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Looking good, if you wish to send me a free sample in return for all the free exposure you have had then please PM me for the delivery address


 Seems only fair to me :yes:


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Roy said:


> Looking good, if you wish to send me a free sample in return for all the free exposure you have had then please PM me for the delivery address


 PM sent :thumbsup:


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Watches being assembled!


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Here we are!


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Well done! They're all looking the part now. :thumbsup:

Be good to see what strap is offered with the blue dial?


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

They do look rather nice


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Caller. said:


> Well done! They're all looking the part now. :thumbsup:
> 
> Be good to see what strap is offered with the blue dial?


 Thanks!

strap options for the blue dial are:

Moss Grey, Siena brown, Dark Brown, Cobalt blue, Vermillion red.

the killer combo?

Red in my opinion:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Looks pretty good! :thumbsup:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

@RdBwatches well done and I must admit, they look pretty good in the end :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

:thumbs_up:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Love the in progress pics, keep 'em coming.

Thankfully @carlon1 seems to have gone silent. Best move he could make.


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks to you all :notworthy:

I attach a render for the various case available to be built: aisi 316/bronze/brass/titanium.










and also some live pics:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Tasty!


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Thank you Buster,

and be prepared, yours is on another planet! :clap:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

I know that feeling!

Really nice watches @RdBwatches, cant wait to see Bikers review and pics.


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks Lee 

Would like to share this pic, received by an early buyer...










This is quite symbolic, cause except from the mouvement and strap (homemade in Tuscany), the other parts are crafted less than 20 km far from that square. :yes:


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

New toys


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

"In the name of the Lathe"










:laugh:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Dial too bland for me. Otherwise I dig the case geometry.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

The project definitely has balls (yes, the nut pun is intended), and bravo for doing something new and interesting. But for 2,800 Euros I'd have to go the Tudor route personally. I know they're not nuts, but they are from the same bods as Rolex and that's a hard nut to crack at that price range.

Good luck though, it's an ideal wealthy-mechanics timepiece.


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello Filterlab, thanks.

list price for a M24 is around 900 GBPs.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Not really my thing but major kudos to bringing something new about. Refreshing.

Too hearty a price tag for me and too small for me also. But very cool keep up the good work.


----------



## MPH (Sep 30, 2017)

RdBWatches - For what it's worth I really like the look of this, and admire your determination to get this watch into production, and that you are listening to feedback.

Unfortunately I don't have the money to buy one, but if I did I would be tempted.

I look forward to seeing the bronze version, so do please keep updating here!

Best of luck for the future!


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Thank you all!

work is really hard, machining phases are often full of issues but we go ahead!


----------



## thanksbye (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm liking the nut detail as the crown.


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

A couple of white dial watches:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

RdBwatches said:


> Hello Filterlab, thanks.
> 
> list price for a M24 is around 900 GBPs.


 That's more the ticket. NOW it's interesting.


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Erredibi M24 in White and Siena brown, great combo!










Here compared with a M27 case....










That right nut is coming to your latitude very soon :clap:


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

Nice opportunity this week!

an early M24 Intenso (black dial, case serial 007) will be listed on eBay on Saturday, November 4th.










No reserve, starting bid 1 euro.

Save the date!


----------



## RdBwatches (Jul 7, 2017)

8 pieces composing the watch body

no cast parts, only machining on solid blocks.

The M27 is our tribute to steel!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Best of luck, unfollowing.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

RdBwatches said:


> Nice opportunity this week!
> 
> an early M24 Intenso (black dial, case serial 007) will be listed on eBay on Saturday, November 4th.
> 
> ...


 Think this thread has had enough free exposure now with trying to plug an eBay auction. I hope this free advertising has helped you sell a few but thread is now locked just like a nut :laugh:


----------

